# Fruit Fly medium for houseflies?



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Dec 18, 2005)

Since houseflies will eat anything and medium has mold inhibitor, is this a good idea? If that won't work, what's a good way to culture the larger flies?


----------



## nickyp0 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have tried dry dog food and milk and they seem to like it and when they lay there eggs the maggots will eat this too.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 19, 2005)

> dry dog food and milk


A couple questions for ya nickyp0:

How bad does this smell? In what proportions do you mix it? What's your housefly setup like? I'm toying with the idea of breeding them as feeders myself...


----------



## Obie (Dec 19, 2005)

I think Drosophila mediums are too low in protein for houseflies.


----------



## infinity (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, the obvious thing would be to recreate the natural foodsource! - buy an animal, cut it in half... add a few flies - can't get more natural than that!  or just go to safeways and buy a sirloin


----------



## Ian (Dec 19, 2005)

This summer, I got a large bucket, and put a thick layer of fish heads at the bottom (which you can get from pretty much and supermarket fish counter). Just left it outside. It attracted loads of flies, and they just bred in that. When I wated some flies, I either got a large net, and waved it about the bucket, or took some out manually. You could ever take out the maggots, and rear them indoors. Although, I am not to sure if this would work in the winter. It might be worth a try?

Cheers,

Ian


----------

